# Radon ZR Race 29 8.0 2014



## Sagu76 (3. Februar 2014)

Das 2014 Model vom ZR Race 29 8.0 ist *meines erachtens* das perfekte 29 Hardtail in dieser Preisklassen.

Ich fahre selbst das ZR Race 29 7.0 von 2013. Ich nehme an, dass sich der Rahmen nicht geändert hat und der gleiche ist.

Die Highlights vom 8.0 2014 sind meines erarchtens die
- Rock Shox Sid
- Shimano XT Bremsen
- Der Rahmen sowieso (trible butted, konisches Steuerrohr, Steckachsen, innen verlegte Züge, Pressfit Tretlager, direct Mount Bremsaufnahme)
- Gewicht laut Prospekt 11kg

Klingt jetzt so als wäre ich Radon Werbeträger. Sorry für die Werbeeinschaltung, konnte einfach meine Begeisterung nicht zügeln.

Bei den Laufrädern kenn ich micht wirklich aus

Wie sind die DT X1900 Spline 15mm/X12 einzuordnen (auf dem soliden Niveau der Mavic Crossride?)?

Bleibt nur noch die Optik des Bikes Metall/Neongrün. Auf jeden Fall gewagt und auffällig. Ich könnte mich damit aber anfreunden.


----------



## generakmokke (7. Februar 2014)

ich fahre damit, finde es gut und empfinde den LRS höherwertiger als den crossride. die oberflächenquali des rahmens könnte besser sein, aber damit sollte man bei dem preis echt leben können.
von der geo her musste ich mich doch gefühlt sehr strecken und hatte wenig druck auf dem vorderrad- konnte ich glücklicherweise mit einem kürzeren vorbau verbessern und für mich passt es so perfekt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## help (7. Februar 2014)

Sagu76 schrieb:


> Das 2014 Model vom ZR Race 29 8.0 ist *meines erachtens* das perfekte 29 Hardtail in dieser Preisklassen.
> Ausstattung ist schon sehr gut für den Preis. Gesamt betrachtet ein tolles Rad.
> Ich fahre selbst das ZR Race 29 7.0 von 2013. Ich nehme an, dass sich der Rahmen nicht geändert hat und der gleiche ist.
> Die Highlights vom 8.0 2014 sind meines erarchtens die
> ...


----------



## drehzahl (23. Februar 2014)

Hi, habe am Samstag ein Cube Reaction Pro 29 in 19 Zoll gefahren. Hat gut gepasst, bin 1,78, Schrittlänge 82 cm. Was würde den beim Radon besser passen, 18 oder 20 Zoll?


----------



## help (23. Februar 2014)

18", ich fahre das bei 182 & 87cm


----------



## drehzahl (23. Februar 2014)

Hast du das ZR 8 und bist zufrieden?
Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## help (23. Februar 2014)

Großteils ja, nur solltest du das Schaltwerk etc. überprüfen ob es korrekt eingestellt/angezogen ist^^
Ich habe es leider nicht kontrolliert und das Zugseil vom Umwerfer ist abgegangen(leider sehr zerquetscht das ich mir ein neues einziehen muss, der Versand kostet mehr wie das Seil...). Sonst bin ich sehr zufrieden, Bremsen sind gut, die SID arbeitet auch tadellos. 

Nur wie gesagt kontrolliere alle Schrauben, Züge und das Schaltwerk ob alles korrekt eingestellt wurde. Oder eben zum Servicepartner liefern lassen, der das macht. Dauert nicht lange und dann funktioniert auch alles(war eben zu faul^^).

Übrigens, das 18" ist das Minimum bei mir(ich sitze eben gerne kompakt am Rad). Bei dir dürfte es perfekt passen...


----------



## drehzahl (25. Februar 2014)

Danke für die Hinweise, Bestellung ist raus, mal gespannt wann das Bike kommt! Habe mit Kreditkarte bezahlt, Bike auf Lager. wie lange dauerst denn in der Regel?

Gruß, Michael


----------



## Nezzar (25. Februar 2014)

Mit der Kreditkarte geht's ratzfatz. Wochenende sollte realistisch sein, wenn's tatsächlich auf Lager ist.


----------



## help (25. Februar 2014)

Nach Österreich hat es 4 Tage gebraucht... Deutschland dürften es so 3 sein


----------



## drehzahl (25. Februar 2014)

Versandbestätigung mitTrackingnummer ist da


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## drehzahl (1. März 2014)

Das ZR 8 ist gestern angekommen. Ausgepackt, alles ok. 
Heute sämtliche Schrauben kontrolliert und die Schaltung. Schrauben alle fest. Lediglich der Zug zum Umwerfer lief nicht durch die Kunststofführung unter dem Tretlager sondern nebenan am Rahmen! War in 5 Minuten korrigiert, sollte aber nicht vorkommen. Der gebürstete Rahmen ist etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig, ist aber gut Plus verarbeitet. 
Der Service von BD war sehr gut, auf eine kurze Mail von mir wegen beiliegender Teile kam wenige Minuten später ein Rückruf! Super!
So, heute Mittag mal ne kurze Probefahrt!


----------



## drehzahl (4. März 2014)

Leider wurde aus der Probefahrt am Freitag nichts, zu viel Arbeit. Somit hatte ich Zeit mir das Bike mal genauer anzuschauen. Neben dem falsch verlegten Bowdenzug entdeckte ich noch fehlende Überwurfmuttern an den Ventilen und ein schlecht eingelegter Schlauch, erkennbar am schräg stehenden Ventil. Auch das alles korrigiert.
Die Ernüchterung erfolgte dann aber heute Mittag nach wenigen KM Jungfernfahrt: Die Kette riss ! Einfach so ! Ein Kettenglied war weggebogen, nicht das Verschlußglied der Montage. Gott sei Dank hatte ich einen Nieter und ein Kettenschloß dabei so das ich nach Hause fahren konnte. Eine Mail an H&S ist raus mit der Bitte eine neue Kette zuzuschicken. In die montierte habe ich kein Vertrauen mehr. Bin mal gespannt wie man reagiert...
Bisheriges Fazit : Tolle Bike, lasche Endkontrolle.


----------



## PeterTheo (4. März 2014)

Hallo, mit welcher Vorbau Länge wird das ZR 8 2014 ausgeliefert?


----------



## help (4. März 2014)

PeterTheo schrieb:


> Hallo, mit welcher Vorbau Länge wird das ZR 8 2014 ausgeliefert?


Beim 650b 18" sind es 90mm, schätze mal das es bei den 29ern gleich sein wird.


----------



## PeterTheo (4. März 2014)

Danke!


----------



## generakmokke (6. März 2014)

also bei mir warns soweit ich mich erinnere 100mm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## drehzahl (6. März 2014)

Bei mir 90


----------



## PeterTheo (6. März 2014)

Nochmals Danke, das Rad ist Gersten per Post in XL angekommen, es sind leider 110 mm, vieeeeel zu lang. Fahre sonst Alutech Fanes mit 40 mm Vorbau, das ZR ist der Ersatz für mein RR. 
Schönen Tag noch.


----------



## Radon-Bikes (6. März 2014)

Zur Info:

die Vorbaulänge variiert mit der Rahmenhöhe, daher kommt ihr zu unterschiedlichen Ergebnissen.

RADON Team


----------

